# Realising how fragile you can be



## Easytigers (31 Aug 2019)

Hadn't ridden for quite a while so a couple of weeks ago I decided to take one of the bikes out for a quick spin. Got 500 yards from the house and got pincered between a car and the kerb (think they were in the phone as just as they were about to hit me and the kerb they did an almighty swerve and sped off). 

I ended up hitting the kerb and going over the top. Knew straight away that my elbow has dislocated... dragged the bike home and off to hospital I went.

Lots of details later...I’ve ended up having to have an elbow replacement and am in a cast right up to the shoulder :-( 

Initially, I threw my toys out of the pram and sold six of the bike in a week (Mrs Easytigers very happy!). But now having had a bit of time to think I’ve put one of the bikes on the turbo in the garage and have got back on it! 

Not sure if I’ll ever have the nerves to ride road again and I guess I’ll have to see how the recovery goes (consultant on Tuesday). Anyway, 5 minutes changed a lot of things!


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2019)

Badly broke my back at just 13mph. Luckily not paralysed.

Long time to recover. Still got my bikes, but ride off road. Might be time to think about selling the fixie as On-one has just brought out a new alloy 29er MTB frame


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2019)

PS hope you got the driver's details.


----------



## Sharky (31 Aug 2019)

The old saying "once bitten, twice shy" is very true. Once you've had a spill like that, your eyes & ears and mind become sensitive to similar situations and you begin to take avoidance action before anything actually happens. So be reassured that getting back on the road will happen and it will be safer.


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2019)

Easytigers said:


> Hadn't ridden for quite a while so a couple of weeks ago I decided to take one of the bikes out for a quick spin. Got 500 yards from the house and got pincered between a car and the kerb (think they were in the phone as just as they were about to hit me and the kerb they did an almighty swerve and sped off).
> 
> I ended up hitting the kerb and going over the top. Knew straight away that my elbow has dislocated... dragged the bike home and off to hospital I went.
> 
> ...



 heal quick my friend.


----------



## bikingdad90 (31 Aug 2019)

Did you get the registration, the driver has committed an offence... leaving the scene of an RTA as there was an injured party.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2019)

Oh no. So sorry to hear that Russell. It might take a while, but your confidence does gradually come back. As Sharky says, you will be extra aware of what’s going on around you. Unfortunately, there’s always going to be dozy pillocks on the roads.


----------



## Easytigers (31 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh no. So sorry to hear that Russell. It might take a while, but your confidence does gradually come back. As Sharky says, you will be extra aware of what’s going on around you. Unfortunately, there’s always going to be dozy pillocks on the roads.


Thanks Mo! Ironically, have done more miles on the turbo than on the bike in the last year!


----------



## Smudge (31 Aug 2019)

Incidents with car drivers are commonplace with me now, with varying levels of how dangerous they are. On my ebike, yesterdays incident was a car pulling out on me when i was on a roundabout, if i hadn't of braked really hard i would have gone into the side of him.
Many car drivers dont see us by not looking for us, or we are just a pita to them and an annoying thing that holds them up. So they often drive disrespectfully around us.
I get far more respect from other motorists and far less incidences when riding my motorcycle.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2019)

Holy Mary mother of Trump! I know all about elbows, mine being nicely supplemented with meccano, but a whole new elbow???! I hope you ream their insurers until their ancestors squeal.


----------



## Slick (31 Aug 2019)

Easytigers said:


> Hadn't ridden for quite a while so a couple of weeks ago I decided to take one of the bikes out for a quick spin. Got 500 yards from the house and got pincered between a car and the kerb (think they were in the phone as just as they were about to hit me and the kerb they did an almighty swerve and sped off).
> 
> I ended up hitting the kerb and going over the top. Knew straight away that my elbow has dislocated... dragged the bike home and off to hospital I went.
> 
> ...


Really sorry to hear about this, sounds like you got a sore one. I hope that you heal quickly and you regain your confidence to get back on the road. Frightening when it suddenly dawns on us just how quickly life can change. Take care.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Aug 2019)

Nasty!

Hope you regain full functionality of your arm with your new elbow in the fullness of time


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2019)

When I was knocked off the year before breaking my spine, the other cyclist that was hit, mashed up his elbow which needed a number of surgeries. Driver did a bunk.

It's why I wear armour on my elbows if doing and hard off road where there is a good chance of a crash.


----------



## Cycleops (31 Aug 2019)

So sorry, hope you heal soon without too many knock on effects. This talking and driving on the phone is a real curse by some barstewards who don't seem to learn or realise how dangerous it is. Down here they text too.
More power to you getting in the saddle again.


----------



## Easytigers (31 Aug 2019)

Slick said:


> Really sorry to hear about this, sounds like you got a sore one. I hope that you heal quickly and you regain your confidence to get back on the road. Frightening when it suddenly dawns on us just how quickly life can change. Take care.


Cheers Slick


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2019)

@Easytigers getting on the turbotrainer is good news
Hope you are starting to feel more with it now 
See it just goes to show you never know whats around the corner 
So is it the colnago or bianchi on the trainer ?


----------



## raleighnut (31 Aug 2019)

GWS


----------



## roadrash (31 Aug 2019)

bloody hell, hope you heal fast and good luck if you do decide to ride again


----------



## Edwardoka (31 Aug 2019)

Hope you make a swift recovery and got enough details to wring every penny from the horrible sod who did this to you.


----------



## Globalti (31 Aug 2019)

Do those asking "Did you get the reg?" and "Hope you get insurance!" really think a cyclist who has just been knocked flying by a car is going to be able to recover fast enough to sit up and read a fast-disappearing registration plate? Get real!

Even if the poor guy had a cam, which recorded the reg, chances are the car was an uninsured drug dealers' pool car or being driven by somebody with no licence. It's said that 10% of cars are uninsured but I bet the figure is much higher.


----------



## Venod (31 Aug 2019)

Stick at the turbo untill you feel confident enough to get back on the road, hope all goes well.
An accident effects people differently I had a near head on, resulting in a knackered shoulder, I bought a smart turbo to aid recovery, the best thing I ever did, I don't mind the turbo at all now, I am back on the road and country albeit with dodgy shoulder.
My mate slipped and fell of on a level crossing resulting in a hip replacement, he has not ridden since, he sold his bikes and all his gear.


----------



## Easytigers (31 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @Easytigers getting on the turbotrainer is good news
> Hope you are starting to feel more with it now
> See it just goes to show you never know whats around the corner
> So is it the colnago or bianchi on the trainer ?


Haha! Just the Colnago and Sab left so is the Colnago on the turbo!!!


----------



## Easytigers (31 Aug 2019)

Globalti said:


> Do those asking "Did you get the reg?" and "Hope you get insurance!" really think a cyclist who has just been knocked flying by a car is going to be able to recover fast enough to sit up and read a fast-disappearing registration plate? Get real!
> 
> Even if the poor guy had a cam, which recorded the reg, chances are the car was an uninsured drug dealers' pool car or being driven by somebody with no licence. It's said that 10% of cars are uninsured but I bet the figure is much higher.


Hi there! I didn’t get the reg or even the best description... Mrs Easytigers has been grilling me but it just happened so fast. Tbh I’m just glad that I’m still here...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Aug 2019)

I really cannot press like to your op @Easytigers 
True, one never knows what's round the corner.
Hope you'll get better soon 
Shame about your re-homed fleet, bet you'll miss your bikes in a while.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2019)

Globalti said:


> Do those asking "Did you get the reg?" and "Hope you get insurance!" really think a cyclist who has just been knocked flying by a car is going to be able to recover fast enough to sit up and read a fast-disappearing registration plate? Get real!



Dont judge everyone by your own standards. I have been had off, was fortunately not hurt, and had the presence of mind to at least try. No one is thinking any the less of Easytigers for not being able to do so under the circumstances, and it's not unreasonable to ask the victim if they did by chance get a reg. Get real.


----------



## Stephenite (31 Aug 2019)

Oooof! Sounds awful. Hope you recover quickly. 



Globalti said:


> Do those asking "Did you get the reg?" and "Hope you get insurance!" really think a cyclist who has just been knocked flying by a car is going to be able to recover fast enough to sit up and read a fast-disappearing registration plate? Get real!
> 
> Even if the poor guy had a cam, which recorded the reg, chances are the car was an uninsured drug dealers' pool car or being driven by somebody with no licence. It's said that 10% of cars are uninsured but I bet the figure is much higher.



I think most mean well and are just projecting their feelings of compassion


----------



## HLaB (31 Aug 2019)

The three times I've got hit luckily I've bounced and got back on before they thoughts have set in; heal well @Easytigers. I'm not sure I'll bounce just now or in the future and it really plays on my mind when folk cut me up, close pass, etc  The bank holiday wound me up the most with muppets making they moves on near empty roads


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

@Easytigers, don't give up on the cycling. Not all cycling has to be onroad, the off-road option is there.

Providing you're cleared to carry on cycling in the short term, take it easy. Especially on yourself.


----------



## DCBassman (1 Sep 2019)

Easytigers said:


> Hadn't ridden for quite a while so a couple of weeks ago I decided to take one of the bikes out for a quick spin. Got 500 yards from the house and got pincered between a car and the kerb (think they were in the phone as just as they were about to hit me and the kerb they did an almighty swerve and sped off).
> 
> I ended up hitting the kerb and going over the top. Knew straight away that my elbow has dislocated... dragged the bike home and off to hospital I went.
> 
> ...


Although my off was pure accident (wet leaves at 2mph), it's gained me a new shoulder replacement and endless hassle, so much sympathy. Good that you have a turbo to get on. I can't imagine not cycling, even if I have never done huge miles, so hope you do regain enough confidence to venture out once more.


----------



## alicat (1 Sep 2019)

GWS @Easytigers

Involve the police and that way you can make a claim for your injuries through the Motor Insurers Bureau (may have changed its name).


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2019)

The reason folk have asked is that the OP is going to have pain and issues with his elbow for the rest of his life, and potentially income loss.


----------



## Crankarm (1 Sep 2019)

alicat said:


> GWS @Easytigers
> 
> Involve the police and that way you can make a claim for your injuries through the Motor Insurers Bureau (may have changed its name).


 

Yes MIB if the driver is never traced or uninsured. But the MIB have an unrealistically high thresh hold for claims of £300 below which potential claimants don't qualify. Well it was this when I was hit and run in 2015. But if you have significant injury with enduring symptoms and PSLA then I would expect any claim to be substantially in excess of £300 so it would be well worth pursuing a claim. Get a personal injury solicitor specialising in cycling RTAs involved.


----------



## vickster (1 Sep 2019)

Compensation levels for a very serious elbow injury that this clearly was, could be £30-40k+ for the personal injury element of claim alone

https://www.bottonline.co.uk/road-t...compensation-claim-for-bicycle-accident#table

All the best to the OP for your ongoing recovery


----------

